
Taking Microsoft to Task Over IE8 Myths - mjfern
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Taking_Microsoft_to_Task_Over_IE8__Myths_
======
zimbabwe
It's marketing bullshit. There's lots of that in the world. It's not worth
paying attention unless somebody in this community still uses IE by choice.

~~~
rbanffy
Actually, it's worth paying attention because it's about a convicted monopoly
abuser spreading disinformation about its competition in order to hurt it.

That's nasty.

~~~
zimbabwe
But it's hardly surprising.

~~~
rbanffy
Nor disappointing

------
aarongough
While it's good that we're all paying attention to this, writing articles
about it is not the most direct way to solve the problem. Simply report
Microsoft to the Federal Trade Commission for misleading advertising, like I
did: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=663319>

------
csomar
I think Microsoft ways to promote IE8 are very ____*. If we gather and send
emails (millions) of protest they should be ashamed

~~~
rbanffy
I don't believe "shame" is an emotional response we could expect from
Microsoft.

